# Toshiba L70-C won't power up



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

My Toshiba L70-C hasn't powered up in the last two weeks. I've already tried doind the battery and cord thing a million times. When ever I hold the power button it blinks once then after 10 secs it blinks three times and repeats to blink 3 times every 10 secs. The fan won't turn on and the screen is just black.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Maybe your power supply is dead/dying. What color is the light? Amber, white, etc


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

AmateurJohn said:


> Maybe your power supply is dead/dying. What color is the light? Amber, white, etc


It started as white then I held the button throughout the days and then it started to turn amber.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Your computer's manual: https://content.etilize.com/User-Manual/1032149276.pdf

For DC IN/Battery situations: White=battery fully charged, Amber=charging, Flashing Amber=low needs battery
Power Indicator: Flashing White=sleep mode and enough battery to sustain this mode, White=power is being supplied and computer is on

Maybe it is your charger


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Are you using the oem battery charger? It could be the laptop charger, is it the original charger? If not then it could be giving too many volts or not enough. Maybe the charger is broken


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

AmateurJohn said:


> Are you using the oem battery charger? It could be the laptop charger, is it the original charger? If not then it could be giving too many volts or not enough. Maybe the charger is broken


Im using the original charger that it came with. I've been using this laptop for two years. Whenever I use the computer I use it while the power cord is still plugged. The battery is 14.8 volts and the cord is 19 volts.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try it with the battery disconnected, any change ?


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> Try it with the battery disconnected, any change ?


If I have the battery taken out and the power cord in and I hold the button it will still somehow blink.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please look at the bottom of the laptop and tell us the full model name, should be similar to L20-C-xyz

So with the battery removed if you just press the power switch then quickly release it, like a normal switch on, you get the power light giving 1 blink then a gap of 10 seconds then 3 blinks then 10 gap and 3 blinks repeating ? And the light is always white ?


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> Please look at the bottom of the laptop and tell us the full model name, should be similar to L20-C-xyz
> 
> So with the battery removed if you just press the power switch then quickly release it, like a normal switch on, you get the power light giving 1 blink then a gap of 10 seconds then 3 blinks then 10 gap and 3 blinks repeating ? And the light is always white ?


On the bottom it says Toshiba Satellite L70-C, part no. PSKZCU-01X021. And yes when the cord is plugged in and the battery is out same result.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could try disconnecting the Bios battery for a while which would put the settings back to defaults. I've found this could fix this sort of fault but there's no way I can be sure it will work in this case.

I found this video and you can see where the battery is at around 2:45 (titles of components are overlayed for a second or 2) :-


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> You could try disconnecting the Bios battery for a while which would put the settings back to defaults. I've found this could fix this sort of fault but there's no way I can be sure it will work in this case.
> 
> I found this video and you can see where the battery is at around 2:45 (titles of components are overlayed for a second or 2) :-


I'll have to try this, thank you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

How would you remove the bio battery if I may ask.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It will have 2 wires going into a connector that plugs into the motherboard, it's not clear in the video but you should see it when you remove the bottom.
Just unplug it for a couple of minutes and hold down the power button for say 30 seconds when it's disconnected.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe something may be wrong thru the inside like an electronic component gone dead or your graphics card chip may need reballing.
Maybe a RAM may gone defective too.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> It will have 2 wires going into a connector that plugs into the motherboard, it's not clear in the video but you should see it when you remove the bottom.
> Just unplug it for a couple of minutes and hold down the power button for say 30 seconds when it's disconnected.





managed said:


> It will have 2 wires going into a connector that plugs into the motherboard, it's not clear in the video but you should see it when you remove the bottom.
> Just unplug it for a couple of minutes and hold down the power button for say 30 seconds when it's disconnected.


Not surprised at all. I have just finished doing all the steps and it still will not power up.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

texasbullet said:


> Maybe something may be wrong thru the inside like an electronic component gone dead or your graphics card chip may need reballing.
> Maybe a RAM may gone defective too.


Maybe you can elaborate for me to understand because im not that good in technology.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Start by removing one RAM at a time to see if one of them may be defective. If no progress then you may need to take your computer to be checked by a tech. Check with him first to give you a quote on labor and repair fees.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

texasbullet said:


> Start by removing one RAM at a time to see if one of them may be defective. If no progress then you may need to take your computer to be checked by a tech. Check with him first to give you a quote on labor and repair fees.





texasbullet said:


> Maybe something may be wrong thru the inside like an electronic component gone dead or your graphics card chip may need reballing.
> Maybe a RAM may gone defective too.


Both of the RAM sticks are working I can't seem to find the problem.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How do you know they are working ?


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> How do you know they are working ?


I just took one out and pressed the power button to see if the light would flash. Is that not how I check them? If I did it wrong then please tell me.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I thought you might have put them into another laptop to test.

What you did is fine though but try it without any ram just to see what happens then with only one stick in each slot then swap the sticks over.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also try removing the hard drive.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> Also try removing the hard drive.


Just finished everything and the damn thing won't turn up.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try it with the Bios battery disconnected as well as the hard drive and the ram. If that doesn't help can you get hold of a multimeter to test the power supply voltage ?


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

managed said:


> Try it with the Bios battery disconnected as well as the hard drive and the ram. If that doesn't help can you get hold of a multimeter to test the power supply voltage ?


Do I leave the external battery in?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No take that out too, I forgot to say that before. The idea is to remove as many possible causes of the problem as possible.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing happens at all.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I think your only choices now are to look for a motherboard (on Ebay) or take it to a repair shop.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

Alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome.

There's a chance someone else here will have some advice so don't give up just yet.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only thing left is to reball the graphics card. There are some video tutorials on youtube. The process may or may not work. If your laptop is too old (over 5 yrs) then I would just suggest to buy a refurbished laptop which comes with a warranty, but that is your choice to decide.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

texasbullet said:


> The only thing left is to reball the graphics card. There are some video tutorials on youtube. The process may or may not work. If your laptop is too old (over 5 yrs) then I would just suggest to buy a refurbished laptop which comes with a warranty, but that is your choice to decide.


Laptops needing that fix usually switch on and show signs of life, and may even get into Windows, they just don't show anything on the screen.

Also re-balling properly is difficult and requires expensive equipment and skill.


----------



## Fishingzone143 (Aug 2, 2018)

My computer is about 3 years old now. All my data has been stored in this, my photos and other things are probably just gone now. I have no idea of how "re-balling" a gpu works. Even watching the videos. Is there maybe a another way. I will still try to do it though.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can take the hard drive out and use a Usb adapter cable or a Usb caddy to connect it to another computer. Then if the drive still works you can access the files you want to keep.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I would first try Allan's suggestion on post #36. Reballing your graphics card requires a professional tech to do it for a fee.


----------

